# Sunglasses for a wide head...



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone else got a wide head that can recommend some prescription sunnies? Ive tried everything that vision express has to offer and they are all too narrow!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Anyone else got a wide head that can recommend some prescription sunnies? Ive tried everything that vision express has to offer and they are all too narrow!


Try SelectSpecs, search google, I have prescription sunnies and I have a fat - sorry wide head too, I got four pair including Ray Ban prescription too, all sizes are shown and if any doubt call them, very helpful. I also have a pair of aviators but not Ray Ban and I am so pleased with them,polarised and script was still only 60 quid. The script has never been wrong either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Had a look on there and used their search but once I popped the sizes in it only returned 3 hits and they didnt have a prescription lense option... 

Maybe I should just buy some novelty large sunnies and they will look normal on me fat head...


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I have some large Rayban Clubmasters with a prescription lense.The genuine frames were £85
and with reactolite prescription lenses another £250+.but waaay cool/classictho:thumb:


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't have a wide head but I can recommend RX Sports for prescriptions sunglasses. Fantastic service. Get frames sent to try out then order prescription version of what you fancy. I found them very competitive on Oakleys. On that note, for prescription sunglass lenses I would never buy anything other than Oakley - the quality of their optics are simply outstanding. Worth every penny imo.

http://www.rxsport.co.uk/categories/Prescription-Sunglasses/


----------

